# Ineligible Status in Canada Express Entry



## Hansani (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all,

I have selected to a job in Calgary Canada through an agent in Sri Lanka.I received the LMIA from the company.I have enough IELTS results as well.( Speaking 07 , Listening 07 , Writing 6.5 , Reading 06 and over-roll 6.5 )

Last 24th August my agent has submitted the documents to express entry system.

But the still the status mention as * Profile Ineligible. *

Agent says that , my application has not yet checked by an visa officer and after officer's verification the status will change and they will request for medical check up.

Is he correct ? Will that status change from Ineligible to medical as he mentioned.
Pls help.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

'Ineligible' makes it sound like you do not qualify.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How much points do you score on the CRS?
Entry criteria and the Comprehensive Ranking System

What is your profession? What NOC code? 
What is your education?


----------

